# Registration (CKC, AKC, UKC, etc..)



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I just have a question and wasn't sure where the best place to post this question would be, so I figured the breeders section would be the next best thing since everyone here deals with registering puppies with either ther AKC, CKC, or UKC.

Stark's father is registered CKC and AKC.

Stark's mother is registered CKC only.

Stark is registered CKC as well.

Now, my question; can Stark be registered AKC too?

The reason I ask is because I am so close to the boarder and would like to participate in the trails that take place in the USA.

There isn't a lot going on in my area but I am constantly hearing about events going on around me in the neighbouring country.

Or, can he still participate in a AKC event, even though he is registered CKC? I don't think he can, but please correct me if I am wrong.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

http://www.akc.org/reg/ilpex.cfm

This would work if he is neutered...it's a requirement









What do you compete in? There are some good venues depending on what you are doing that all dogs.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

By "CKC," do you mean CONTINENTAL Kennel Club or CANADIAN Kennel Club? It makes a world of difference. 

(Based upon your location, I'm going to think you meant CANADIAN?)


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

By CKC I assume you're talking about the *Canadian Kennel Club*?

If so, here's the information about foreign registration along with the form. You don't need to neuter your dog for this type of registration.
http://www.akc.org/pdfs/foreign.pdf


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Yes, I am sorry, I should have clarified.

All of the dogs are Canadian Kennel Club registered.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: 2SableGirlshttp://www.akc.org/reg/ilpex.cfm
> 
> This would work if he is neutered...it's a requirement
> 
> ...


I will be competing in Obedience, Agility (agility is more for fun really), and hopefully Schutzhund. My main concentration is really Obedience. We will be starting out doing Rally-O in the spring.

I am not sure if I am neutering as of yet, and if I do neuter Stark (have no intentions on breeding, just weighing out the health concerns) it won't be until he is over 24 months old.

Thanks for the link, I will look at it anyways.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: ArycrestBy CKC I assume you're talking about the *Canadian Kennel Club*?
> 
> If so, here's the information about foreign registration along with the form. You don't need to neuter your dog for this type of registration.
> http://www.akc.org/pdfs/foreign.pdf


Thank you for the link, heading over to read it now.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

We are doing the same thing except registering in UKC, lol.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

You will not have to neuter him, nope. 

You can register him with AKC. I have AKC and CKC dogs as we have shown in Canada and hope to again some day!

I don't know about UKC, but I would bet you can participate in that also. Many people cross the border for dog events.

Maybe we will get to see you in Kitchener for the National one year!


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Lots of people show back and forth, as long as you do not have limited registration (non breeding) he can be registered in the US.If he is limited registered talk to the breeder and she may lift it knowing he is being trialed. Good luck, I would tell you how to do it but it has been so long things probably changed.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I was going to ask my breeder about this but she has been busy with new pups and the approaching holiday so I thought I would ask here first. 

I think I will ask her to help me fill out the paper work though, I don't want to screw anything up.. haha.

Thanks guys!

I'm excited to see if this will give us some more opportunties in the future!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: trudyLots of people show back and forth, as long as you do not have limited registration (non breeding) he can be registered in the US.If he is limited registered talk to the breeder and she may lift it knowing he is being trialed. Good luck, I would tell you how to do it but it has been so long things probably changed.


Thanks so much. 

My breeder and I are in touch regularly so it will be easy to get some help.


----------



## Quirinus (Dec 13, 2008)

It would not be a problem registering him with AKC since he is already registered in Canada. My mom has a dog that was born in Canada and is CKC registered - I helped her take the pictures and fill out the forms for AKC. It was very easy.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

who is the breeder of Stark? Does she compete in the US? If so she will for sure know exactly how to do it. Good luck


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

He doesn't compete in the USA, but does have full registration from there (American Kennel Club) and from Canada (Canadian Kennel Club).

She has offered to guide me through doing this, I got the email back last night... haha.. Thanks guys!

Now you may all see Stark and I at a trial in the future!


----------

